# Best opening riff



## Agracan (Apr 25, 2014)

One that I crank up to max ALWAYS:

Dire Straits - Money For Nothing 

Something about it that kicks the ish out of me everytime...


----------



## malicifice (Apr 25, 2014)

Dire straits is always good.
I am stuck on Ghost right now.


----------



## Milovan (Apr 25, 2014)

Eruption ~ Eddie Van Halen

This 14 year old girl nails it!

http://www.wimp.com/nailseruption/


----------



## Agracan (Apr 25, 2014)

That little girl is killin it


----------



## Growan (Apr 25, 2014)

Agracan said:


> One that I crank up to max ALWAYS:
> 
> Dire Straits - Money For Nothing
> 
> Something about it that kicks the ish out of me everytime...


Second best to this version. It'll kick 12 shades...


----------



## Commander Strax (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 26, 2014)

One of my personal fav's.

It's not that technically crazy, but holy fuck it gets me riled up.


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Commander Strax (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## ghgou812 (May 7, 2014)

OK... two..... Van Halen - Unchained.... Whoa!!! Second... Ratt - Lay it Down.... Warren DiMartini.... hell yeah!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 7, 2014)

Intro is fucking awesome
Solo just grabs me by the balls


----------



## skunkd0c (May 9, 2014)

I like the dire straits one too


----------



## Hydroburn (May 10, 2014)

a real classic...


----------



## Hydroburn (May 10, 2014)

biker bar music is always good for an intro...


----------



## Hydroburn (May 10, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Intro is fucking awesome
> Solo just grabs me by the balls


fuck yea... Five Magics does it for me


----------



## Hydroburn (May 10, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> I like the dire straits one too


voodoo chile used to blow my mind... when he does that rotating wah thing switching to cutout pickup at the beginning (after the drums/bass kick in).

sounds cool.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 13, 2014)

Feast your ears!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 13, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Feast your ears!


Pantera you say?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 13, 2014)

^Fuckin A right!


----------



## potpimp (May 13, 2014)

The *Master*, Steve Morse, showing his awesome chops!!


----------



## Lancaster Toker (May 13, 2014)

Keith Richards , Opening notes for Brown Sugar and or Mick Taylor first notes of Can't you Hear Me Knocking??

Sticky Fingers just a great sounding album I'd still put it up against the best out there today.

L TKR


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 14, 2014)

So many good intro's out there. This is probably one of my favorites, gets stuck in my head pretty good.


----------



## foursticks (Jul 8, 2014)

Not really the opening riff is so great but the whole song if you're into guitar. Simple but effective.


----------



## foursticks (Jul 8, 2014)

Another simple one but effective


----------



## foursticks (Jul 8, 2014)

Maybe not the best but easily one of the most recognizable.


----------



## Burnt Reynolds (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## foursticks (Jul 8, 2014)

One of my favorite bands (see my avatar) and screen name


----------



## Burnt Reynolds (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## foursticks (Jul 8, 2014)

Motley Crue back in the day


----------



## foursticks (Jul 8, 2014)

Van Halen Unchained


----------



## srh88 (Jul 9, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1WvSMkAzVI


----------



## foursticks (Jul 10, 2014)

Alice Cooper School's Out


----------



## foursticks (Jul 10, 2014)

Free All Right Now


----------



## foursticks (Jul 10, 2014)

King Crimson 21st Century Schizoid Man


----------



## foursticks (Jul 10, 2014)

Blue Oyster Cult Don't Fear The Reaper Saw them in a small club in San Francisco with only about 100 people in it. They were going by the name of Soft White Underbelly. Great show!!


----------



## foursticks (Jul 10, 2014)

The Cult Fire 



Woman


----------



## foursticks (Jul 10, 2014)

Foghat Slow Ride


----------



## foursticks (Jul 10, 2014)

The Master's Apprentices - Undecided


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 10, 2014)

I can't or won't post up proof, but kirk smokes cannabis From my garden. He lives on the north shore here. One cool ass dude.


----------



## foursticks (Jul 10, 2014)

Yep love Rush How about Limelight


----------



## foursticks (Jul 10, 2014)

Last One
The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary


----------



## spazatak (Jul 14, 2014)

No love for the low end...


----------



## spazatak (Jul 14, 2014)

FUNK ME .....!!!!.


I wanna FUNK this bitch so bad!!!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 5, 2016)

Bumping an old thread, cos I think solo's are pretentious bullshit........................RIFF'S ROCK (Although the start of the thread was fucken lame)

Best Riff - 'Can't you hear me knockin' by the Stones................best played very loud


----------



## razor33 (Dec 24, 2016)

The Trooper - Iron Maiden


----------



## razor33 (Dec 24, 2016)

One more, Grace Potter - the lion the beast the beat. The guitar rift comes in at 1:55


----------



## Wavels (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 8, 2017)

shit.. just about any 70's classic rock song has a great opening riff


----------

